# [size=6][b]متجر العراب | افضل متجر لبيع الملابس بالموديلات العصرية[/b]



## هاجر علي (16 أكتوبر 2020)

*متجر العراب | افضل متجر لبيع الملابس بالموديلات العصرية*
*كيف تختار افضل شماغ ؟*

من سِمات أهل الخليج هو لبس الشماغ وتطور الشِماغ على مر الزمن كما اختلف شكله وخاماتِه وطريقة ارتدائه ؛ والتي تختلف من دولة إلى أخرى ، وتتميز المملكة العربية السعودية بشكل الشماغ لذلك سنتحدث اليوم عن كيفية اختيار شماغك بشكل مُفصّل .

كيف تختار الشماغ الأفضل لك ؟

إذا أردت شراء أفضل شماغ لك عليك مراعاة عدة المواصفات والتي يجب أن تتوافر في الشماغ الذي ستشتريه ومنها ؛ أن تكون درجة اللون ثابتة ، كما يجب أن تتطابق الأطراف الخاصة بالشماغ ووزنه بالنسبةِ لك ، وأن لا تتواجد فيه خيوط زائدة وأن لا يحتوي الشماغ على بوليستر أو أي قماش صناعي .
وجودة الشماغ تختلف مع اختلاف نوع القماش والتطريز واللون والجدير بالذكر أن الخيوط القطنية المصنوع منها الشِماغ هي أفضل بكثير جدًا من حيث الجودة ، وبالطبعِ توجد أعداد هائلة من الأشمغة التي يتم صناعتها من البوليستر لكن خيوط القطن هي الأفضل من حيث الجودة لذلك ستجد أن سعره مرتفع عن الأنواع الأخرى . 

*كيف تتأكد من جودة الشماغ ؟*


[]تأكد جيّدًا من مصدر القماش المصنوع منه الشماغ ؛ فهناك بعض المصادر غير الموثوق فيها وغير معروفة والتي تبيع الأشمغة وتقول أنها صناعة إنجليزية وهي صناعة محلية قد تكون رديئة .


[]تأكد جيدًا من خامة الشماغ وتأكد من عدم ظهور علامات غير منتظمة في الرسمة الخاصة به لأن صناعة الشماغ هي صناعة دقيقة ؛ فستجدها تمر في كل مرحلة بعناية خاصة .


[]تأكد جيدًا من أن الشماغ يمتص الرطوبة ؛ ويمكنك فحص ذلك باستخدام قليلًا من الماء ولاحِظ هل يمتص الماء أم لا .


[]تأكد جيدًا عند البائع من عدم وجود أي تلف أو بقع عند فتحه أول مرة .

*كيف تعتني بالشماغ الجديد ؟*
عند شراءك لشماغ جديد قد تكون من هؤلاء الذين يخشون أن يتلف أو يبهت سريعًا ؛ لذلك جمّعنا لك مجموعةً من النصائح والتي عليك اتباعها عند شرائك لشماغٍ جديد وطرق للعناية به :



[]عند شرائك لشماغ جديد عليك أن تنقعه في ماءٍ والقليل من الخل .


[]عند غسلك للشماغ لأول مرة وفي كل مرة ، يُفضَل أن تعتمد على الصابون الطبيعي ؛ لأن هذا الصابون أأمن أكثر من الصابون الصناعي أو أية مساحيق بشكل عام .


[]لا تغسل الشماغ مع الثوب .


[]لا تكرر عملية الغسيل بدون داعي .


[]لا تضع الشماغ بالغسالة بل اغسله يدويًا .


[]ابتعد نهائيًا عن استخدام المبيضات بكل أنواعها وخصوصًا الكلور .


[]لا تستخدم الحرارة الزائدة عند كي الشماغ .

كيف تعرف مقاس الشماغ المناسب ؟

في العادة تكون الشماغات مصنَّعة من قماشٍ قطني وقد تبلغ مساحة الشماغ الواحد حوالي 42 × 42 بوصة مربعة ، ولا يكون النسيج مُحكمًا جدًا ولهذا يسمح للرأس بدخول الهواء وخروجه بشكلٍ جيد وأن يجف بسرعة إذا كان مبللاً بالعرق .

ويمكنك أن تستخدم الشماغ بأي طريقة تستخدم فيها أي وشاح آخر ، لكن أحجام الأشمغة تجعله أكثر تنوعًا ، فالشماغ لا يُقدَّر في المناخ الحار أو البارد ؛ وذلك لأنه ينظم درجة الحرارة ويحمي كذلك من التعرض الشديد للشمس الحارقة ، ويمكنك تحديد مقاس الشماغ الذي يناسبك من خلال طولك كالتالي :



[]إذا كان طولك يتراوح من 95 إلى 100 سم فالمقاس المناسب للشماغ هو 39 .


[]إذا كان طولك يتراوح من 110 إلى 105 سم فالمقاس المناسب للشماغ هو 40 .


[]إذا كان طولك يتراوح من 115 إلى 120 سم فالمقاس المناسب للشماغ هو 42 .


[]إذا كان طولك يتراوح من 120 إلى 125 سم فالمقاس المناسب للشماغ هو 44 .


[]إذا كان طولك يتراوح من 125 إلى 130 سم فالمقاس المناسب للشماغ هو 46 .


[]إذا كان طولك يتراوح من 135 إلى 140 سم فالمقاس المناسب للشماغ هو 50 .


[]إذا كان طولك يتراوح من 140 إلى 150 سم فالمقاس المناسب للشماغ هو 52 .


[]إذا كان طولك يتراوح من 150 إلى 160 سم فالمقاس المناسب للشماغ هو 54 .


[]إذا كان طولك يتراوح من 160 إلى 170 سم فالمقاس المناسب للشماغ هو 58 .


[]إذا كان طولك يتراوح من 170 إلى 180 سم فالمقاس المناسب للشماغ هو 60 .


[]إذا كان طولك 180 سم أو أكثر ، فالمقاس المناسب للشماغ هو 62 .


كيف تختار* الحذاء الرياضي* ؟

أحذية الجيم ، والأحذية الرياضية ؛ أيًا تكن أسماؤها ، فإن الأحذية الرياضية المناسبة يمكن أن تعزز الأداء وتمنع الإصابات . فقط اتبع نصائح التركيب هذه من جراحي عظام القدم والكاحل عند شراء زوجك التالي.



[]اشتري الأحذية من متجر متخصص كمتجر العرّاب ؛ حيث سيقدم الموظفون هناك مُدخلات قَيّمة حول نوع الحذاء المطلوب لرياضتك بالإضافة لمساعدتك في المقاس المناسب .


[]جرب ارتداء الأحذية الرياضية بعد التمرين أو الجري وفي نهاية اليوم عندما تكون قدميك في أكبر حجم لها ؛ حيث يتناسب حذائك مع حجم قدمك الأكبر .


[]ارتدِ نفس نوع الجورب الذي قد ترتديه مع هذه الرياضة .


[]تحقق من ملاءمة الحذاء لقدمك :
عندما يكون الحذاء على قدمك ، يجب أن تكون قادرًا على تحريك أصابع قدميك بحرية ، وتأكد من أنه يمكنك وضع إبهام واحد على الأقل بين إصبع قدمك الأطول ونهاية الحذاء ؛ فالحذاء الرياضي يجب أن يكون مريحًا بمجرد تجربته .


[]امشِ أو اركض بضع خطوات في الحذاء وتأكد من أنه مريح .


[]افحص الكعب :
يجب أن يكون هناك نعلًا قويًا في الحذاء عند كعبك ويجب ألا ينزلق كعبك أثناء المشي أو الجري .


[]فكر في حذاء مخصص للرياضة :
قد يكون هذا ضروريًا إذا شاركت في رياضة ثلاث مرات أو أكثر في الأسبوع .


----------

